# Goodbye Old Friend



## greekchampion04 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just saying goodbye to my old friend, the Droid X. Upgraded yesterday to a Droid 4. I loved the X and wanted it to last for a while longer, but headphone jack and touch screen issues forced my hand. Getting a physical keyboard back is awesome (OG --> DX --> D4), but the smaller screen on the 4 really does make a difference.

Anybody else get forced into retiring the X? If so, where did you go next?


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

My X is getting a little long in the tooth...also, been missing the physical KB. How's the screen compared to the DX? Reviews aren't so good, but is it at least as good as the X?


----------



## greekchampion04 (Jun 25, 2011)

the screen is a little bit smaller, and it took me a day or so to get used to it. I actually find the D4 to have a MUCH crisper and clearer image than the DX. True, you can "see" individual pixels but to me the extra brightness (I can see the D4 screen outside in daylight) and getting my keyboard back makes the 4 an upgrade.

The only thing that sucks right now is the lack of ROMs to play with, but CM9 is in the works already, so ill just have to wait. I have root and wifi tether, so i can live with blur for a couple of weeks.

ill post some side-by-side pictures later


----------



## greekchampion04 (Jun 25, 2011)

heres the pictures:

Album: https://www.facebook...=1&l=1fddde3591









































Bonus Shot:


----------

